# Interactive Dog Puzzle Games



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nina Ottosson Interactive Toys

Have any of you guys bought or tried any of these games with your dogs? I am thinking of getting one for the Moron. They are quite expensive so I was just wondering if anyone had any hints or advice.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I found the Dog Magic game on Amazon for about half price (I think it was $27 instead of around $50). It's the easiest puzzle. My puppy figured it out pretty quickly, but we still have fun playing. I've shared it with friends, and they've enjoyed it as well.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that - I'll check out Amazon and that game. Poodles are meant to be the genius's (see, I can't even spell), of the dog world aren't they? Thats probably why they worked it out so quickly? So that game might be just right for my little moron here!
I'm kidding, thanks for that info.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My poodles love the Dog Magic one too! It is easy for them, but they still have fun! I totally want more interactive toys around here. My poodles brains are constantly working and if I don't challenge them they start to get into trouble :biggrin: Eh..HEM Millie and food on counter tops = bad combo.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mia's favorite way to play Dog Magic is to find the treat, then bash all of the other pieces off the board just to create as much destruction as she can. LOL. It's very clear that she knows there are no more treats and is just having fun.

She also likes knocking shampoo bottles into the bathtub with her nose ... I think she's experimenting with gravity, like a doggy version of Isaac Newton.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep. Millie finds the treat (s) in the bones, and then knocks over the rest to see if she missed any. Then, she takes one of the little plastic bones to her crate and starts licking it...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have two of Nina's toys for the girls and I love them. Makes them really work and think. Theyre pricey but sometimes you can find them on closeout on amazon. I want more of them! Her designs are great!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the dog tornado http://www.interactivedoggames.com/guides/dogtornadoguide.pdf

for my dogs and they love it!:biggrin: They have to actually work a little to get the treat! I got it for them for an Xmas gift last year. Its still a hot hit! But gee is that because they love to play or they know they will get a treat haha! I put the Charlie bear 3 calorie treats in it! We all enjoy watching them play it. With the four they are like little kids waiting their turn to play the game that gives them the best surprise a treat LOL!:biggrin: I wrote a thing about it before so I am thinking it was last christmas UGH!
I payed around 47~ 49 dollars for it and of course tax. But it was at the specialty pet store I buy some things at so I felt it was ok I supported the mom and pop store! Ha my justifications!!!!!!!!


----------

